# sand dollars in tank



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

what will store bought sand dollars do to the tank? i dont think it would be harmful, but would it change the ph any? 
for that matter, would any other various store bought shells raise the ph?
thanks!


----------



## jcollette3 (Sep 7, 2005)

They are good ol' calcite (CaCO3 - calcium carbonate - limestone). As long as they are not treated with anything, should be a-ok.


----------



## prowler09 (Nov 29, 2007)

cool, thanx!


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2008)

wat about getting them from a beach?


----------

